# Planted Shrimp Spec



## apocalypto (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey, I'm pretty new to this hobby, I wanted to show you my latest tank and get some feedback. I'm still learning and would love advice and scaping suggestions. I'm planning on adding around 20 Red Cherry Shrimp.


Tank: 2 Gallon Fluval Spec.

Substrate: Eco-Complete

Flora: Java Moss, Java Fern, Anubias (not sure which kind exactly), Marimo ball (Might cut this into nano balls).

Fauna: Planning on Red Cherry Shrimp only


It's been setup and running for almost a couple weeks now. I seeded the filter with sponge from an established tank and it now appears to be fully cycled and ready for shrimp (maybe not necessary for shrimp but it can't hurt right?). I'll keep you updated with how it progresses!


----------



## DanW11 (Apr 3, 2012)

nice looking tank! I added cherries to mine after 3 weeks, but that wasn't using any filter seeding.

Can't wait to see some pics of cherries poking out of those fantastic little hidey-holes in the rock formation there!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

It looks good so far. This will be a perfect tank for some fire red cherries!


----------



## apocalypto (Apr 18, 2012)

DanW11 said:


> nice looking tank! I added cherries to mine after 3 weeks, but that wasn't using any filter seeding.
> 
> Can't wait to see some pics of cherries poking out of those fantastic little hidey-holes in the rock formation there!


Thanks! Yeah it will be about 3 weeks until I actually get any shrimp so should be good. I'll be sure to get pics of them hanging out in their temple! I hope it isn't taking up too much space, we'll see how it goes. I do want to plant it more, however I'm sure that moss is going to take over and the anubias is already pretty large...i'm on the lookout for a petite version instead.


----------



## apocalypto (Apr 18, 2012)

chad320 said:


> It looks good so far. This will be a perfect tank for some fire red cherries!


Thanks! I appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## apocalypto (Apr 18, 2012)

*Phase 2 - The Moss Wall!*

I built my first moss wall last night! Rather than sandwich moss between two pieces of mesh I opted for an instant wall by sewing moss to one piece of mesh. This also allows for a much thinner profile which is important in a tank of this size - more moss, less plastic!

This guide is specifically for the Fluval Spec but can be adapted easily for any tank. Time will tell if it is successful or not!


Here's a step by step:

*Materials:
*
Amerimax Gutter Guard - This is a black plastic mesh used to keep debris out of gutters. It's flexible and lightweight and cheap! Mine was around $3 from Lowes.











Suction cups - I got these from Home Depot, $2 for 6. They're the medium size. Remove the metal hooks from them.












*Step 1:
*
Measure the back wall of the tank (Roughly 6 3/8" wide by 7" high) and cut a section of the mesh. Cut out a notch for the filter outtake. Push the suction cups through the holes.










*Step 2:
*
Put a layer moss on top of the mesh evenly and pat it down flat. Leave about an inch gap at the bottom as this will be pushed down into the gravel to help secure it to the wall.










*Step 3:
*
Grab a beer and start sewing the moss to the mesh using black cotton thread (or fishing line). I tried to interlace the thread through each mesh hole, but it's fine to spread the stitching out further depending how much moss you have. I was just paranoid about it all falling off when I put it in water. It took me about an hour to stitch all the moss and it was nice and snug against the mesh when I was finished.










*Step 4:
*
Scoop back substrate away from the back wall. Attach your moss wall to the tank wall with the suction cups. Don't cover up the filter intake grill (this area will need to be trimmed clear of growing moss to allow the filter to suck of debris). Once the wall is secure and in place, scoop the substrate back against the bottom of the moss wall.


















(The black thing at top right is the filter outtake nozzle...it looks like the wall is bent over, but its not)

Done!










I'll keep this updated with progress of the moss wall and any modifications I have to make to it. Hope you find this helpful.


----------



## DanW11 (Apr 3, 2012)

That is flippin sweet! Nice job on the moss wall, such a great way to add a ton of grazing space into this little tank. Finished product looks pretty slick, I'm sure once it grows in it will an awesome shrimp jungle.

Thanks for showing the steps!


----------



## apocalypto (Apr 18, 2012)

DanW11 said:


> That is flippin sweet! Nice job on the moss wall, such a great way to add a ton of grazing space into this little tank. Finished product looks pretty slick, I'm sure once it grows in it will an awesome shrimp jungle.
> 
> Thanks for showing the steps!


Thanks! I ordered 20 RCS yesterday so stay tuned for pics of them hopefully enjoying their new home


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

You think the moss will actually attach to the mesh?


----------



## apocalypto (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> You think the moss will actually attach to the mesh?


I honestly have no idea. I hope it would. Do you think it wont?


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know. Seems like it isn't porous. My worry would be that it all falls off after the thread rots. I might give it a try with fishing Line and see what happens.


----------



## apocalypto (Apr 18, 2012)

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> I don't know. Seems like it isn't porous. My worry would be that it all falls off after the thread rots. I might give it a try with fishing Line and see what happens.


Good point. Ugh, I hadn't considered that. I might redo it with fishing line before the shrimp arrive then. Better to spend another hour of sewing than have the whole thing fall to pieces in a tank of shrimp.

Do you think the fishing line is still a better solution than double mesh?


----------



## djboyles (Apr 18, 2012)

apocalypto said:


> Good point. Ugh, I hadn't considered that. I might redo it with fishing line before the shrimp arrive then. Better to spend another hour of sewing than have the whole thing fall to pieces in a tank of shrimp.
> 
> Do you think the fishing line is still a better solution than double mesh?


it would be easier to do double mesh instead of resewing the whole thing


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

with that mesh i think it will be ok to double it its not like plastic canvas so it shouldnt take up any more room really. also what kind of moss is that it looks odd i have not seen it befor


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Good Job on the moss wall and great step by step process.


----------



## DanW11 (Apr 3, 2012)

Is this tank still going? I'd love to see how the moss wall worked out!


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah show us ! pleaseeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## acmarauder (May 9, 2012)

Glad someone bumped this thread, such a beautiful tank. I am going to pick up some of that gutter mesh and make a moss wall on mine now that I know how to do it. That's a slick write-up. Thank you for sharing that information and great photos. On the bandwagon for updates to this tank. I love this forum, haha.

BTW, that's a sweet arcade in the background. I want a skee-ball set in my house.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks great. I love the moss wall idea....it's almost like the suction cups were made for the mesh. :hihi: Must...resist....buying a Spec..... :frown:


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Teehee I had that same pagoda in my Spec 2 

That gutter guard is a much better idea than stainless steel mesh!


----------

